# Run what ya brung...



## lizard55033 (Apr 2, 2007)

What's everyone got on their "goto" lanyard?

I run a heavy Hauler Lanyard.

Goose: Zink LM-1 and a 2003 Foiles SMH Honker Bonker

Duck: C&S Preacher (single) and a Foiles DMM (single), trump card of a drake whistle...


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Poly Carb Super Mag (well seasoned and sounding better than ever), FD Free Fall, Saunders Traffic, RNT Short Barrel.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Tim Grounds KP triple crown and a Follies Timber Rattler


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

HS 5 Loop Lanyard with Whistle Loop

Primos Acrylic Wench
Heartland Pipsqueek
Winglock Sudden Impact with comp guts
Grounds Triple Crown
Sean Mann SS White Out

and a plain jane dog whistle!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I messed around with a lot of lanyards, but I finally got sick of it and wanted one for the rest of my life. Davey and Sons Lanyards out of Nevada made mine, and I love it.

http://www.ducklanyards.com

Its loaded with a bunch of FD calls obviously.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Poly carb super mag, real thang, Feather duster crop duster, and the duck call varies from cheap echos/quackhead/FD depending on my mood and which guts haven't fallen out recently :lol: Top if off with the big dog whistle.

I use the lanyard that FD sells and like it a lot, just have to take off that gay fake tarsus band


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

A Zink PH-2 for ducks and death row short drop with BIG's for geese on a Killn Crew Lanyard


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

No lanyard or calls for me. I mouth call them. Bill Privott is my idol...back to back World Championships in '83 &'84. Using what call? His mouth.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I brung a trumpet, stuck it up my arsehole and called fowl from afar.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Probably more like "Smelled Fowl From Afar" LOL


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I run the coolest lanyard of alltime....i say taht because i have no idea what brand it is..

TG Pro super mag
Foiles High planes honker
knight and hale...cheapo duck call that screams just about as good as the "ringer"  
Future duck call...FD-ringer!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Avery Lanyard

(Goose)
-Tim Grounds Pro Super Mag
-Tim Grounds Real Thang
-Big River Flock Talk(Sweeet call no lie)
(Duck)
-RNT Original
-Buck Gardner Kryptonite 
-QuackHead somethin
-HS Somethin


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Goose:
TG Poly Super Mag
Winglock Walnut

Duck:
Foiles Poly Straight Suzy
HS Ringer 2


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

death row short drop, little man, ss1 and a winlock double reed


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I run what was given to me and I know it's a cheap call but I have killed alot of geese with my Pit Boss.

Sean


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

well the great thing about being me is i have several calls to choose from so my lanyard changes throughout the season but heres what i have

Killin Crew Lanyard

Foiles High Plains Honker
Foiles Market Hunter
Foiles Strait Meat Honker
Foiles Showtime(mainly for comps or super windy days)

Foiles Dead Meat Mallard sr
Foiles Dead Meat Mallard dr
Foiles Strait Timber
Foiles Timber Rattler
Foiles Strait Meat Mallard
BGB Death Whistle
Foiles Strait Street(comps only)


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

Tim Grouns REAL THANG
Tim Grounds TC
Foiles Tundra Saver
RNT Original 
HS Bill collector double reed


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

TG Poly Supermag, maybe a traffic or a real thang....


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Bolen Callin' strings lanyard

Tim grounds poly super mag
Big Guys Best original wide open call
Feather Duster Freefall and Stage Duster

I also keep an RNT dasiy cutter and a sean mann poly white out in the blind bag, along with a few others, but those two find themselves on my lanyard from time to time


----------



## I'm with Diver (Apr 7, 2008)

TG-Triple Crown
TG-Half Breed
RNT-hedge Daisy Cutter


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm with Diver said:


> TG-Triple Crown
> TG-Half Breed
> RNT-hedge Daisy Cutter


 8) 8) Pimpin, sounds like a real mans lanyard.

You get to hunt with Diver?! dang, lucky SOB.


----------



## I'm with Diver (Apr 7, 2008)

If I can get him out of his bass boat.


----------



## fowl killer (Feb 27, 2009)

FA Interchangable lanyard
GK CANUCK
LYNCH MOB HY-BRID SLIPKNOT
YO'SISTA
MALLARD SALYER


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Lynch Mob,

Grim Reaper
Stranglehold

Zink,
Moneymaker
Mallard call can't remember which one. PC2??

Hartland

Ohh and an OLT! That thing is the best wood duck call EVER!


----------



## NDH2Ofowler (Nov 20, 2008)

Goose
TG super mag poly
FD stage duster
BG Canada Hammer
Zink power clucker

Duck
BG tall timber II


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

Avery Lanyard
I make my own calls so obivoulsy im gonna have mine on my lanyard

-T&C Custom Calls Walnut Double Reed
-T&C Ivory Shortreed
-Big Game River Flute-gotta have the trust flute


----------

